# brine shrimp hatchery



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

hello everyone 
has anyone ever used or know anything about this hatchery
http://www.petdiscounters.com/aquarium/foods/brine/os_hatcher.html


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It looks cool and modern but you know, I bet some will do that themselves. On vacation, they have auto feeding device for flake food already...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I had bad results with it. Others I know had good results. Mine didn't work (or I didn't set it up I should say right.) I ended up with eggs all through the tank.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

heres a site that, even though for saltwater, seems like it would work well for fresh too. hope it helps


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

sorry, site didnt go i guess
http://www.petfish.net/brine.htm


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

that seems interesting is it good for livebearers?


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

is what good for livebearers? is the hatchery good for livebearers? i happen to think so


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i meant iis BBS good food for livebearers such as guppies, mollies, and platies


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

oh yes it should be fine for livebearers. i feed it to the adults, and when fry are big enough, i feed it to them too.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

heres a better site with rele good pics
http://www.melevsreef.com/pics/food/bbs/how_to_bbs.html


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

I have one of those sitting in a fish supply box collecting dust. I have a friend that uses one and says it works great. Not sure if mine was messed up or what. Maybe user error.  

I use this model hatchery from Aquatic Ecosystems:
http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/6069/cid/1696

Works great, easy fill with the valve at the bottom.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

*Got bad reviews*

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/category_display.php?CatID=1305


----------

